# Winter Camping- Yosemite



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We're planning to try some winter camping later this month- in Yosemite, which has no hook-ups. We've only camped in our own trailer once, so its a little scary to think of taking it out in the winter!! Any tips, pitfalls, advice, etc? Right now we only have on 12v battery, but we figure we need to remedy that in some way before we go and we do have a (loud) generator we can use "sparingly between 7-7.
We haven't done any type or winterizing or anything b/c its stored in SoCal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a beautiful place to winter camp! I'm envious!









Matt, I would really recommend springing for a second battery about now. Remember, if your voltage drops to low, the furnace even though it is propane - will not work. The generator will help, but will you have enough time to really charge the battery? 7-7 is enough, but leaving it running while you are out and about would be bad form. And you probably will get tired of it yourself if you are around. Better to use it sparingly at times of high electrical loads, and rely on the batteries the rest of the time. You can also replace the lightbulbs with lower wattage units. They are the same 12V bulbs they use in low-voltage landscape lighting (i.e.: Malibu Lights, etc.). You can put 7W or even 4W bulbs through most of the trailer, and higher wattage bulbs where you really need the light (Galley, Dinette and maybe the bathroom). Keep those lights - all the lights for that matter - off when they are not actually needed, and it will make a huge difference in how far the batteries will go.









Also, if you expect the temps to be below freezing for extended periods of time, I would suggest you not use the plumbing. Drain your water tank before you go, and blow the lines out. Then just use bottled water to drink, and take along a bathtub full of water filled milk jugs to use for flushing purposes. Your gray and black tanks should be OK.

Good luck! ANd bring us lots of pictures! I never get tired of seeing Half Dome in the winter.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mlp05 (Sep 27, 2006)

Make sure you carry chains. The roads in Yosemite can get snowed in fast.It would be a tough drive out of there pulling a trailer when it snows.Keep a close eye on the weather and enjoy! Magg


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Have a blast. Please post pics when you can, can't wait to see them. I am soooo jealous - waiting until next year to go camping is rough. Right now the Outback is holding Santas' stuff - kinda like a sleigh -







but NOT!!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Be prepared for rain. It can rain alot this time of year in Yosemite. I second the chains. Even if it doesn't snow in the valley we have hit snow twice coming out of the valley as early as late October. 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Matt,
We are also thinking about going to Yosemite this winter! We are planning to our first adventure in our new 25RS-S the last couple of weeks of December, possibly driving up the coast from Carlsbad via the 101 to Monterey, then inland to Yosemite, the Gold Country and Lake Tahoe. We also have only one battery, and are a little nervous about the lack of hookups in Upper Pines. Pipes freezing? Manually rinising toilet? Hmmm.. There are some campgrounds outside the park that have hookups - I wonder how far the drive would be to stay in one of those and day trip into the park? 
Laurie

Hi everyone,
Do we need chains on all of the trailer's tires as well as for your tow vehicle?
Laurie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a fun trip for sure.

The second battery is a must have for this trip and well as some extra blankets, in case your battery does run out of power in the middle of the night.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We do have truck chains, from hitting Big Bear last year, so we're set in that department. We plan to do something with the batteries before we go, either add a 12 or 2 6's as I have read about.
Extra blankets- check!









We'll be keeping an eye on the weather the days before we head out, it if looks bad, we'll have to re think all this, of course!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

magg said:


> Make sure you carry chains. The roads in Yosemite can get snowed in fast.It would be a tough drive out of there pulling a trailer when it snows.Keep a close eye on the weather and enjoy! Magg


Good tip and it is a requirement to get into the park this time of the year.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

If your generator is not a "quite" model there is a good chance you will be asked not to use it at all. How long do you plan on staying? A single battery may not last more then 1 or 2 nights depending on how often the heater runs.



MattS said:


> We're planning to try some winter camping later this month- in Yosemite, which has no hook-ups. We've only camped in our own trailer once, so its a little scary to think of taking it out in the winter!! Any tips, pitfalls, advice, etc? Right now we only have on 12v battery, but we figure we need to remedy that in some way before we go and we do have a (loud) generator we can use "sparingly between 7-7.
> We haven't done any type or winterizing or anything b/c its stored in SoCal.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Winter camping in Yosemite!!!! 
I haven't even gotten there in the Summer
















Someday.....

(Can you see the green glow over taking the East Coast?)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Also get a pair of chains for the trailer, or you will see your trailer come sliding around you.

When you blow out the lines, make sure you always have at least one faucet open and don't blow more than about 40 psi. Don't forget to empty the low point drains, they are usually two tubes sticking down through the underbelly behind one of the tires.

Enjoy Yosemite! We used to go there every summer and loved it.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I called the rangers specicifally about the generator and they said that there isn't a noise level, just that you use it sparingly. We don't want to annoy people, including ourselves with it, either. There is a full hookup outside the park in Oakhurst, we may have as a backup plan. But the park would be a much nicer setting, I'm sure. We are planning for 3 nights.
Can you use your furnace while towing?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MattS said:


> Can you use your furnace while towing?


Matt,

Aside from the legal question of having the propane tanks open while in transit, I suspect the furnace would not stay lit. Other than that, I don't think there would be a problem.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Generator or not you should go. Get yourself a second battery or a quiet generator or noisy one or whatever. I'm telling you that you haven't lived until you have camped in Yosemite with snow falling. Let me take that back. I know that God didn't require rest after creation. I know that He didn't rest because He was tired. He just decided to rest because. But, I believe that there was a bead of sweat on His brow when he made Yosemite and he especially delights when people see His special place with snow on the ground. Get chains and fire wood and all that and forget your other worries. You may see many things in your life but this one you will never forget.

John


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the batteries are our biggest worry. The last (and only) 2 times we've camped at Yosemite, we killed the batteries. On both of those trailers, we had generators. I'm thinking that the cold weather isn't going to make the matter any better. How long does the generator have to run to charge the batteries. The heat will definitely be on. We have a 2 year old that doesn't use covers.

The water will freeze even if we have the heat on?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MattS said:


> I think the batteries are our biggest worry. The last (and only) 2 times we've camped at Yosemite, we killed the batteries. On both of those trailers, we had generators. I'm thinking that the cold weather isn't going to make the matter any better. How long does the generator have to run to charge the batteries. The heat will definitely be on. We have a 2 year old that doesn't use covers.
> 
> The water will freeze even if we have the heat on?


No, the water in the trailer won't freeze with the heat on. The hose outside will freeze though. So, fill your tank each day and unhook your "city" connection if it is going to be below freezing. That is mainly at night but can also be during the day. Perhaps you'll have to cut your trip short one day because of your battery problem. But, you should still go and have fun.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

This may be a silly question- but don't you leave your ref on when towing? And doesn't that run on propane?









"Aside from the legal question of having the propane tanks open while in transit, I suspect the furnace would not stay lit. Other than that, I don't think there would be a problem."

This is the Mrs, so maybe Matt already knows the answer to this









Also, there is no hookup for water anyway, so whatever is in our tank would be it.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I do hope you can go to Yosemite.








Home improvements keep me from doing the same.








I bought my Outback with the understanding that I *could* use the fresh water system in freeze temps. Something about the sealed underbelly keeping pipes warm. City connect is expose so I'd keep it dry.








I have two 6 volt Trojan T-105's. Made through two two nights and two days with no problem.

BTW, I don't know why the ranger said that there is no noise level, but I Googled National Parks and ran acrossed Title 36. 
See Sec. 2.12 Audio disturbances.

I guess if your the only one in camp when you use your gen. whose to know.









I told Santa I want the Honda EU3000is.









I run with ref. on, but not the furnace. Don't know of any legal issue.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> BTW, I don't know why the ranger said that there is no noise level, but I Googled National Parks and ran acrossed Title 36.
> See Sec. 2.12 Audio disturbances.
> 
> I guess if your the only one in camp when you use your gen. whose to know.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I think I would be louder than that at 60'. It does leave it open to reasonable. If it's to charge a battery for 1 hour or so then I think I'll be ok. On the busy night there will be 8 other campers there our of 44 spots. Hopefully I won't be sandwiched in between a few of them.







I was thinking of a Honda EU3000is myself. I just need to do this in stages. Batteries first and then a gen set. I was going to build a hitch for the back with a platform. 134lbs is a lot to move around by myself.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The pic below is how I go out in the winter. Front hitch and cargo carrier for my Honda EU3000is. The 3000 is heavy, but I can easily place it on the cargo carrier by myself. The Honda would make a great Christmas present for you BTW. I don't usually take the honey pot, but this particular trip was an extended weekend and we had the boys' friends with us.

If the nighttime temps stay above 20 degrees and the daytime temps get into the thirties (with some sunshine on the trailer) you should be okay. However, MY LINES HAVE FROZEN ON ME - TWICE. Both times the temps were in the teens and single digits at night with daytime temps below twenty - or somewhere thereabouts. I was very fortunate that there was no damage. The "heated" underbelly is heated only by radiant heat from the heat ductwork under the TT floor.

We love winter camping and I just bought material to start a mod that will allow me to actually "heat" the underbelly. I don't really know if I'll get the chance to get it done before the spring though. We're going out December 28 through the 30th and if I get the chance before then, I may attempt it. If I'm going to do it before all our winter trips, now is the time I will have to. I'll see what the next two weekends bring. If I do, I'll certainly post pics. If I can't get the mod completed, I'll be monitoring the weather closely and if it looks like it will be too cold, I'll bring bottled water for all water usage - including the toilet. I'll just use the bathroom sink for any water requirements as it's a pretty straight drop into the gray. Leave the undersink door open so the trap won't freeze.

I blow out the water lines with my air compressor after each trip in the winter and pour a gallon of antifreeze in the black and gray tanks. Then I'm good to go for the next trip. Enjoy the snow.

Scott


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We went to Yosemite on our honeymoon years ago---it was October---and it was snowing!---I can imagine what it is now. I am jealous though!


----------



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

Just got back on Monday. We got hit with snow and temps below 32. Love winter camping but you must be prepared. Once your heater goes out at night time the temperatures drop and you better have a good sleeping bag as it will get very cold without your heater. I do not recommend the 6V system that most people seem to think is the way to go. On this trip one of my batteries went down on me and I was left with 1. If that would have been a 6V it would have been game over as a single 6V will not even run your water pump. Here is a list of must have. Keep in mind that running the heater will drain your batteries so 2 is the min you should have. 1 without a generator will run 1 night.

Must have:
2 batt
generator to recharge in the day
plenty of firewood
chains for trailer
full propane tanks
back up heater that run on small propane bottles
winter clothing
zero rated sleeping bags
shovel
any survival gear you can think of such as road flares, energy bars, water proof matches, thermal blankets. The more the better as this is winter camping.

I did not experience any freezing of water lines. Ice Skating under Half Dome is a must. 
good luck.

ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great thoughts, Ed!









The more I have researched the battery issue (6V vs. 12V), the more I tend to agree with you, and for the reasons stated. I don't know how common it is for a 6V battery to fail, but I sure like the idea of still being able to limp by on a single 12V. Not trying to start another war here, just my thinking on the subject.









Ice skating under Half Dome! WOW! I did not know you could do that. How awesome would that be!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going to go with the 6v option. Did you rent ice skates or bring them? We are getting so excited. We will have all the winter stuff we have. I have a generator but it is noisy. I called and they said it was ok. I like the fact it is a pull start and doesn't need a battery to start. I'll stay for 4 days or until we run out of battery/propane/water.

Was there snow there?


----------

